# Installed a bar ! How you like it ?



## Hackett (Dec 14, 2010)

I built a bar for my back porch. This is where we stay in the summer and I've always wanted a bar. I was tearing down an old wood fence and got the idea to use the boards to build one. I got the rough cut cedar top from my daddy. Took about a month to build it, a few hours every weekend. It was a good excuse to hang out in the shop. What y'all think ?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 14, 2010)

That is freakin' cool! Congrats and awesome work!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 14, 2010)

That is a neat bar.

Hoss


----------



## T Woods (Dec 14, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Where did you get that beer sign?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 14, 2010)

That is very nice.


----------



## Shug (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice bar. Like the bench


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2010)

That's awesome, looks great. So when are we invited down for the bar-warmin' party?


----------



## Hackett (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I'm proud of it and can't wait for it to warm back up so we can break it in. 
T Woods, I got the beer sign at a flea market in Murphy N.C.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 15, 2010)

Dig the barnwood! Maximum utilization of avaliable resources!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 16, 2010)

looks good


----------



## hoodlum0116 (Dec 16, 2010)

many memories to come with that thing, sweet setup


----------



## mlanier (Dec 16, 2010)

that would be in my house at the main entrance to the man cave. awsome work man


----------



## boparks (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good but hows it stocked???


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 16, 2010)

need to have a "stock the bar party"...me and my wife did that as a house warming party and it was awesome....


----------



## CC Rider (Dec 16, 2010)

hoodlum0116 said:


> many memories to come with that thing, sweet setup



Probably not as many memories as you think, that is if you use the bar very often!


----------



## Hackett (Dec 17, 2010)

> need to have a "stock the bar party"...me and my wife did that as a house warming party and it was awesome



Now that's a good idea !


----------



## Just BB (Dec 17, 2010)

All it needs is some peanut hulls and a few cool ones on it and it'd be perfect!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 17, 2010)

just needs a clock behind it that stays on 5 O'CLOCK


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like shoddy craftsmanship to me.  What goes around comes around.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good!  Now where's my beer?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2011)

He drinks Smirnoffs!


----------



## Hackett (Jan 21, 2011)

> He drinks Smirnoffs!



At least it's not that strawberry boone's farm you like so much !


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 25, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Looks like shoddy craftsmanship to me.  What goes around comes around.



If your idea of craftsmanship is as popular as your above opinion.....  awe never mind, it aint worth my time....


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice job Hackett...I love to see old wood revitalized...


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice. Only problem I see is when one guy falls off the barstool the other goes down with him.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea looks great.


----------



## deja vu (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good to me!

Never too cold to break it in


----------



## huntmore (Jan 26, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> Very nice. Only problem I see is when one guy falls off the barstool the other goes down with him.



And with enough Wild Turkey it is justa matter of time. Nice bar got any teqakillya!


----------



## 281 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## champ (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you treat it for termites? I want to do this on my back porch as well but how do you treat something like that for termites?


----------



## ted 88 (Jan 27, 2011)

jealous! looks awesome. im thirsty now


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 27, 2011)

Man thats nice.


----------



## AbbaDab (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey man, thats nice. Let the good times roll.


----------



## Tunacash (Feb 1, 2011)

like the stools


----------



## Hackett (Feb 8, 2011)

> Did you treat it for termites? I want to do this on my back porch as well but how do you treat something like that for termites?



No I didn't treat it. I guess I will just have to keep an eye on it to make sure they don't start eating it. 

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 9, 2011)

BA. I'd like to belly up and drink a tall boy BL.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 9, 2011)

36 posts and no one has asked you where the pole is.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 9, 2011)

FX Jenkins said:


> If your idea of craftsmanship is as popular as your above opinion.....  awe never mind, it aint worth my time....



Calm down there big fella.  Hes my bro in law.  Hes messed with a post or two of mine in the past.  Therefor your opinion is shoddy.


----------



## Terry May (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice


----------

